# *NEW* Nitecore EC21



## Ryp (Nov 10, 2014)

http://nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=141#.VGD1xvkUySo


----------



## TRW3 (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks appealing. I see nitecore has included a secondary RGB Led to the light.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 10, 2014)

TRW3 said:


> Looks appealing. I see nitecore has included a secondary RGB Led to the light.



Actually it's just red. Constant, flashing, and battery voltage indicator.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 10, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Actually it's just red. Constant, flashing, and battery voltage indicator.



Wonder how bright and intense this will be at night.. Red light will reflect on the reflector, so I think the flash will be clearly noticeable.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 10, 2014)

XP-G2, I'm impressed, there's someone in this world that cares about throw in smaller flashlights. Proper voltage meter, more useable red LED, simple UI. Sounds great except one thing - it steps down from turbo after just 3 minutes. Equally bright but smaller (shorter) EC2 could run on turbo for 30 minutes...


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice light!

Red LED for night vision and signaling
Well-spaced modes from 1lm to turbo
A Zebralight like UI with quick access to low, high, and strobe.

These lights keep getting better and better.


----------



## UnderPar (Nov 10, 2014)

Keeping an eye on this. Hope someone can make a review of this light for us to know the details


----------



## snakyjake (Nov 10, 2014)

I really like the beacon...Finally.
But I really hate using a button to switch through the settings. A rotary is much more intuitive.
There is still a lot to like.


----------



## Mayor (Nov 11, 2014)

Overall the exterior and UI seem pretty well thought out.

I really hope that roll resistant design feature, even without the clip installed, works well (really appreciating anti roll body designs after having to fish my L3 Illumination L10 out from under the oven when I dropped it last night).

I like the fact that you can decide to have the beacon on or off without having to physically lock out the light via a twist of the tail cap.
Depending on how low the output for the red-led is, it might be able to serve as a moonlight mode, but I don't see its output listed anywhere. I don't expect it to have much output, anyone have any idea?

Direct access to high, low, and the auxiliary red. Voltage read out, red and white signal beacons, anti-roll, two way clip, light crenelation on the bezel (so I can tell if i accidentally leave it on even when its standing on the head!). No light is going to tick every box, but they certainly seemed to integrate a lot of useful things pretty seamlessly.

Very tempted, excited to see the other EC lights (1AA, 2AA, 1CR123).

My only worry is Nitecore's track record of issues early on with lights (though they seem to take steps to solve the problems) and quality control. On the other hand, to be fair, many products have teething. However, based on this form I always get the impression that Nitecore has some great ideas and designs, but the follow through isn't always the best.

Sorry this post is a bit ranty, and me just drooling over the specs, but it seems like they really put some thought into this design and I might have to pick one up.

*Anyone know if these new explorer lights will have square cut threads like the original EC1, EC2, etc.?*


----------



## jax (Nov 11, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm wondering about one thing. Nitecore claims that it reduces putput after 3 minutes but runtime figures suggest that there's no stepdown at all. Runtime on turbo (460lm, 1:45h) is significantly shorter than on high mode (210lm, 4:45h).


----------



## regulator (Nov 11, 2014)

Interesting. I like the looks of this light.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 11, 2014)

Is that a neutral white tint for LED? if so I am interested in that light for my photography needs.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 12, 2014)

It's cool white, NW version is quite unlikely.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 12, 2014)

they haven't emphasized the deep carry clip enough. this is a good thing

i'm glad they seem to be going back to the 0.1v resolution voltage readout

red LED is good

however it has less throw and less lumens than the EC20. hmmm...


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 12, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> It's cool white, NW version is quite unlikely.



Thats a shame, I really like the neutral white flashlights for daily use and as illumination for my macro photography subjects. The spacing on this light is very good especially at lower level.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 12, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> however it has less throw and less lumens than the EC20. hmmm...


It's smaller, runs longer and has more focused beam. On high mode (210lm) you'll see much more with EC21. It won't hest up as much on turbo mode.


----------



## ginaz (Nov 12, 2014)

if the red is the same as on the SRT it's a no go for me. that blotchy patch of dim red light was worthless


----------



## Ryp (Nov 12, 2014)

Deep-carry pocket clip? This light just keeps getting better and better.



ginaz said:


> if the red is the same as on the SRT it's a no go for me. that blotchy patch of dim red light was worthless



It appears to have its red LED slightly deeper into the reflector than the SRT lights. Not sure what kind of difference it would make, but worth noting.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 12, 2014)

There's one difference - bigger part of the reflector is unused. But the difference is probably negligible.


----------



## drummer132132 (Nov 16, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> XP-G2, I'm impressed, there's someone in this world that cares about throw in smaller flashlights. Proper voltage meter, more useable red LED, simple UI. Sounds great except one thing - it steps down from turbo after just 3 minutes. Equally bright but smaller (shorter) EC2 could run on turbo for 30 minutes...



I thought it stepped down from turbo to high after 20 minutes based on the instruction booklet download? It phrases it as "within 20 minutes" so I'm not sure if it's 3 minutes or 20 minutes




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 16, 2014)

They changed it, document was modified a few days ago.


----------



## drummer132132 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ok nice so 20 minutes for sure? If so that's good.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, now it says:


> NOTE: When in turbo mode, the EC21 will adjust output luminance automatically within 20 minutes
> of use to prevent overheating and extend battery longevity.


----------



## regulator (Nov 16, 2014)

It's nice that this will also take 2 cr123 batteries as well. I also feel that the XPG-2's have been less likely to have bad tints - the ones I have gotten from different manufacturers have all been very pleasing for cool tints and leaned towards more neutral. None have had the ugly green tint. But maybe I have been lucky with my lights that have XPG-2's.


----------



## revolvergeek (Nov 20, 2014)

Interesting... Lots of good features there but I am not sure about the switch location. I just officially added one to my Christmas wish list!


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 20, 2014)

Why Switch on the head should be pretty comfortable to reach because EC21 is fairly small.


----------



## regulator (Nov 24, 2014)

Does the UI remember the last brightness setting or does it start out at low or high? I know you can emediatly access the extreme settings by holding the buttons for a second.


----------



## drummer132132 (Nov 24, 2014)

It remembers iirc 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 24, 2014)

It does have a memory of regular modes/menu, but I'm not sure if it applies to direct access turbo/low.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## GoingGear.com (Nov 25, 2014)

This thing is really cool. I wasn't really expecting much and was pleasantly surprised with its interface and, even more, size. It's one of the shortest 18650 lights I've seen and we have quite a few 1 x CR123 lights that are longer. The red is a great addition as well. I was a big fan of the original EA/EC lights, so I was bummed when they discontinued them, but this is a good replacement.


----------



## regulator (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Goinggear. Looking forward to seeing a video of this light by you.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 26, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> It's one of the shortest 18650 lights I've seen and we have quite a few 1 x CR123 lights that are longer.


It's hard to believe but even though EC21 is so tiny, its predecessor (EC2) was even shorter! Here's a pic of one compared to two 1AA lights:







PS. +1 to the video review.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 26, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> It's hard to believe but even though EC21 is so tiny, its predecessor (EC2) was even shorter!



That's actually the reason I want an EC2 over the EC21. Too bad it's discontinued.


----------



## regulator (Nov 27, 2014)

Well I took the plunge and purchased an EC21. The EC2 always had my interest but I never got one. At the time it was still using the regular XPG emitter and seemed outdated compared to other lights moving to XML even though the XPG was chosen for its throw. 

I like the switch better on the 21 and the output levels. Hopefully the tint will be good. I am extremely impressed with my last XPG2 light and have not heard any reports of the XPG2 trending towards green like some others. Fingers crossed.


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 27, 2014)

EC2 had XP-G2 for well over a year.


----------



## regulator (Nov 27, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> EC2 had XP-G2 for well over a year.


Yeah I know. But I had lost interest in it by then. The EC21 sparked my interest again and I got a fantastic deal on it so that is why I ordered one. I think I like the ergonomics a little better on the EC21. The EC2 is a nice light as well.


----------



## Trevilux (Dec 4, 2014)

Received EC21:

Short Video




Really compact, here with with my 1xAA Nitecore MT1A:







With other 18650 Nitecore;


----------



## Ryp (Dec 4, 2014)

I like the pocket clip.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 4, 2014)

I like that it has the power/mode switch from the EA41 but Im sure as soon as Selfbuilt gets ahold of one of these hell find that it actually only puts out 300 lumens on turbo etc typical of Nitecores overrate and overstate marketing BS...


----------



## Ryp (Dec 4, 2014)

You're generalizing. Not all Nitecore products are over-stated.


----------



## incd (Dec 4, 2014)

Just ordered & just found that nitecore sometimes overated its lumens. 

But realy hope, not on this one.


----------



## regulator (Dec 4, 2014)

Just got mine and really like the light. The UI is very nice - and that is comming from someone who likes the Zebralight UI. There are many things I like about the Nitecore UI better! The red LED feature is very nice and I like this option. It is very nice for dark navigation and provides more detail than a low white light. I like the level selections and think they did a very good job. A very nice light.


----------



## torchflux (Dec 4, 2014)

Trevilux said:


> Received EC21:
> 
> Short Video
> 
> Really compact, here with with my 1xAA Nitecore MT1A:



Thanks, your review and comparison pics convinced me on the size and form factor. It tailstands.

I realize that it's not a high output PD35-type of light, but is intended to be more utilitarian/versatile plus has the red LED.

(on the fence to buy one but for the moment will wait for selfbuilt or another in depth review...)


----------



## torchflux (Dec 4, 2014)

Ryp said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MkERqxh-mc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL3hguaGIUM





regulator said:


> Just got mine and really like the light.



Thanks for the reviews, interested to get my hands on one soon.


----------



## bright star (Dec 4, 2014)

Makes a great EDC light. I have a nightcore Mt 40 , and generally nitecore to be producing some excellent stuff.


----------



## Trevilux (Dec 5, 2014)

I've compared with Armytek predator Pro XP-G2, with Fenix Pd35, with Fenix TK12 XP-G2,Nitecore P12 and others and it seems over 400 lumens, no doubt.


----------



## incd (Dec 5, 2014)

Trevilux said:


> I've compared with Armytek predator Pro XP-G2, with Fenix Pd35, with Fenix TK12 XP-G2,Nitecore P12 and others and it seems over 400 lumens, no doubt.



Is it true that it can runs about 20mins over 400 lumens?


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 5, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> I like that it has the power/mode switch from the EA41 but Im sure as soon as Selfbuilt gets ahold of one of these hell find that it actually only puts out 300 lumens on turbo etc typical of Nitecores overrate and overstate marketing BS...


Less powerful Nitecores are generally understated, not overstated.


----------



## Trevilux (Dec 6, 2014)

incd said:


> Is it true that it can runs about 20mins over 400 lumens?



Hello, This weekend I make a runtime curve with 3400 battery on high mode.


----------



## regulator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nitecore hit a home run with this light! I really like it so far and think the UI is really nice. I like the red light option and feel it is very useful and cool. Build quality feels really good too. 

I think they should consider releasing a neutral white version in either XML2 or XPG2 for the outdoors enthusiast. This is the " Explorer Series" and I think neutral white is great for outdoors. Great job Nitecore.

BTW my sample tint is very good and doesn't have any green or blue tint. It is a very white light.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 6, 2014)

Nitecore seems to be pretty reluctant about NW emitters. Out of the whole Explorer series they only released one limited run of EC25 NW. 

XM-L2 in EC21? No thanks, nice beam with decent throw it one of the best things in EC21.


----------



## regulator (Dec 6, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> Nitecore seems to be pretty reluctant about NW emitters. Out of the whole Explorer series they only released one limited run of EC25 NW.
> 
> XM-L2 in EC21? No thanks, nice beam with decent throw it one of the best things in EC21.



Phantom23, I agree that the xpg2 is pretty impressive in the EC21. They did a good job with throw/flood with this light. I would buy a second light if the came out with a neutral tint version. But you are right about it probably not happening.


----------



## 18650 (Dec 6, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> Nitecore seems to be pretty reluctant about NW emitters. Out of the whole Explorer series they only released one limited run of EC25 NW. XM-L2 in EC21? No thanks, nice beam with decent throw it one of the best things in EC21.


 Not true. EA4W and EA8W, using the nicer 3C instead of 4C too.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 6, 2014)

There's XP-G2 S3 3C available, it would be great update for EC21 (both brighter and with better tint). 

Vinhnguyen54 said that: "XPL works great in this reflector". I'm wondering what he meant, was it about smooth beam or nice throw as well.


----------



## Trevilux (Dec 7, 2014)

incd said:


> Is it true that it can runs about 20mins over 400 lumens?



Hi (partial runtime test, this night I complete the graphic)


----------



## incd (Dec 7, 2014)

Trevilux said:


> Hi (partial runtime test, this night I complete the graphic)



Nice, thank you very much for your test !

So, it only last a few secs at 100%, and stayed about 20 mins at 80%, good enough for me.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm very disappointed. Nitecore "forgot" to mention that 20min stepdown is a second one and it lasts at full power for just 3 minutes (as long as 2x as bright EC20 so it's not about heat).


----------



## dc38 (Dec 7, 2014)

It should be assumed that many Chinese manufactured lights driving the LED so hard would have a 3-5 minute drop down to "comply" with ANSI reporting standards while having the liberty of claiming "extended runtime".


----------



## dizrack (Dec 7, 2014)

I wish/hope they make a 1xaa flashlight with this form factor and the same switch/ui.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 7, 2014)

dc38 said:


> It should be assumed that many Chinese manufactured lights driving the LED so hard would have a 3-5 minute drop down to "comply" with ANSI reporting standards while having the liberty of claiming "extended runtime".


Thing is - emitetr in EC21 isn't driven very hard at all.It could run continously for 30 minutes with no problems.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 7, 2014)

dizrack said:


> I wish/hope they make a 1xaa flashlight with this form factor and the same switch/ui.



They will. It will be called the EA11.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Dec 7, 2014)

If it's as affordable as it's predecessor, I'll definitely give it a go


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 7, 2014)

EC21 costs as much as EC2 so it's very likely that EA11 won't be more expensive than EA1.


----------



## dizrack (Dec 7, 2014)

EA11=awesome!


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 8, 2014)

dc38 said:


> It should be assumed that many Chinese manufactured lights driving the LED so hard would have a 3-5 minute drop down to "comply" with ANSI reporting standards while having the liberty of claiming "extended runtime".


 Now we know that it's absolutely not the case:






source:http://luxlinternas.blogspot.com.es/2014/12/review-nitecore-ec21.html

Real world resusts are completely off ANSI numbers from Nitecore. I'd be happy if ANSI numbers were real because 1:45h on Turbo in XP-G2 flashlight means that it runs at full brightness for quite a long time.


----------



## incd (Dec 8, 2014)

Now we know that nitecore has over advertised on this one.

But i will buy it anyway for its compact size. Around 200 lumens for EDC in about 4 hours is enough for me.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 8, 2014)

So after they released EC21 Nitecore was correct that EC21 steps down after 3 minutes. They changed it to "20 minutes" later and both numbers are true because even though EC21 is fairly low powered, it has two stepdowns!


----------



## GoingGear.com (Dec 8, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> Now we know that it's absolutely not the case:
> 
> source:http://luxlinternas.blogspot.com.es/2014/12/review-nitecore-ec21.html
> 
> Real world resusts are completely off ANSI numbers from Nitecore. I'd be happy if ANSI numbers were real because 1:45h on Turbo in XP-G2 flashlight means that it runs at full brightness for quite a long time.



ANSI runtime is the runtime down to 10% of the original output:

http://flashlightwiki.com/ANSI-NEMA_FL-1#Runtime


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 8, 2014)

I know. But Niteocre claims that "The stated data has been measured in accordance with the intern ational flashlight testing standards ANSI/NEMA FL1" and their results are completely different than the ones I posted earlier. Their runtime on Turbo (460lm) is significantly shorter than on High mode (210lm) but in real life runtime on Turbo is much longer because of double stepdown. Did they forget about it? Or maybe they added one more stepdown "last minute", after they did runtime tests?


----------



## incd (Dec 10, 2014)

Just received the light.






Comparison with Sunway C20C

C202C
+ Quality is much better, feel very robust
+ Stainless steel bezel
+ more compact about 0.5 cm
+ can take any battery type, 18650 flat or raised button
- don't really like XML beam profile
- not anodized thread on head tube

EC21
+ red light with battery meter
+ nice beam profile with XP G
+ anodized thread on head & tail tube
- can't take flat 18650 battery

Anyone here can tell me which battery (except for eagletac) can use in this light?

I tried Sanyo UR18650, it didn't work. Only works with nipple button battery, and I don't have good battery on this type.


----------



## opus360 (Dec 11, 2014)

Anyone know when the Nitecore EA21 will be release?


----------



## IronThunder (Dec 11, 2014)

Also am looking for the ea21 release, but there's little info I can find. I emailed nitecore to see if they can tell me anything


----------



## IronThunder (Dec 11, 2014)

As a follow up, got an email back from nitecore. The ea21 has been released and should be available very soon. Retailers are waiting on shipments


----------



## Trevilux (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi incd:

With my EC21 I've used: batery Nitecore 2600, Nitecore 3400, Olight 2600, Olight 3400, Jetbeam 2400, keepower 3400.
I love the beam and distance, best than the C20C. Interface on EC21 bettter (100 times) than the C21C. On my C21C I have problems with long protected batteries, no problems of leghts on the EC21 with any batteries.


Great Modes distribution:

Lumens are official values, the % data are measured by me with ceiling bounce.





Regards.


----------



## incd (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Trevilux,

Thanks for your confirmation about battery.

I am going to buy keeppower then.

About beam and distance, i also like it, it almost throw like xp e but more bright.

It a pitty, quality is not as good as C20C, maybe just personal opinion, it feel cheap in my hand


----------



## Trevilux (Dec 12, 2014)

Both great EDC 18650 flashlights.
I sold my C20 some months ago, I think I will never sell my EC21. On my C20C difference between high and turbo, was not visible. And the switch side ... was not that great. But everyone has their tastes and preferences. Enjoy the 2 models.

Edited.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Dec 12, 2014)

EA11 and EC11 are going to be XM-L2. 900 lumens using IMR. EA21 will follow shortly after with XP-G2.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Dec 12, 2014)

any hidden code discounts yet?


----------



## regulator (Dec 12, 2014)

I have had my EC 21 for a couple of weeks now and like the UI better than Zebrralight which IMO is saying a lot. Its nice having the memory mode plus instant access to low or high. The red light is really nice. You can keep your memory mode plus instant red for really dark or instant turbo. 

Zebra light always starts in low or high and requires toggling to a medium mode. This can be a pain at times. Plus you have to be careful when trying to start in low else you get high and kill your night vision.


----------



## skelton660 (Dec 12, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> EA11 and EC11 are going to be XM-L2. 900 lumens using IMR. EA21 will follow shortly after with XP-G2.


Which one is going to be 900 lm???


----------



## skelton660 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Problem with new EC21*

When I screw the endcap on, the red light, instead of flashing say 3 times, then a pause, then say 9, flashes *4* times then say *8 *or *9*. I can get it to do it over and over and over and over. I just checked again, I turned the light on (it previously showed 4 flashes), it then flashed 4 times, paused, then 9 times.


----------



## incd (Dec 13, 2014)

Battery type is kind a problem to me. 

My spare battery can be used since it is a flat button. 

And it is difficult to find non branded cell based on panasonic / sanyo / samsung that has button top, most of them has flat button.

Buying a new one could take a long time to arrive, i heard, there is a restriction from hongkong or china for li ion battery via air.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 13, 2014)

Btton top 18650 batteries are very common, most protected 18650 cells are button top.


skelton660 said:


> *Problem with new EC21*
> 
> When I screw the endcap on, the red light, instead of flashing say 3 times, then a pause, then say 9, flashes *4* times then say *8 *or *9*. I can get it to do it over and over and over and over. I just checked again, I turned the light on (it previously showed 4 flashes), it then flashed 4 times, paused, then 9 times.


What batteries do you have in your flashlight?


----------



## skelton660 (Dec 13, 2014)

Right now a Soshine 3400 from IS.


----------



## pepekraft (Dec 14, 2014)

My ec21 arrived yesterday. It's my first 18650 light.. I held out as long as I could because now there's this whole new world of lights to addict on. sigh. What can ya do.



phantom23 said:


> It does have a memory of regular modes/menu, but I'm not sure if it applies to direct access turbo/low.





regulator said:


> I have had my EC 21 for a couple of weeks now and like the UI better than Zebrralight which IMO is saying a lot. Its nice having the memory mode plus instant access to low or high. The red light is really nice. You can keep your memory mode plus instant red for really dark or instant turbo.



This second quote implies (to me) that turbo does not take over the memorized mode... am I reading it wrong? It's possible that my light isn't working as designed, because on my light direct access to low or turbo does indeed set memory to low or turbo. I was hoping to be able to keep a medium-ish level memorized, but no such luck. I thought I'd read somewhere that the memory was separate from the direct access modes, but maybe that was another light.


----------



## regulator (Dec 14, 2014)

pepekraft said:


> My ec21 arrived yesterday. It's my first 18650 light.. I held out as long as I could because now there's this whole new world of lights to addict on. sigh. What can ya do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Memory will hold the last brightness level. If you switch to either the turbo or low, this will be memorized if you turn off in that mode. You can turn on in either the low or turbo even if this was not the last memorized level (instant access to low or Turbo). Instant access to red and switching off in red does not affect the last memorized white mode.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 15, 2014)

I just got my EC21. And let's say - *skelton660*, you were lucky. Mine shows that my 18650 cell has 9,1V... 5 additional flashes, five! Even though that on paper it's barely bigger than EC2, it feels noticeably bulkier (anodization is better though). Spill is a little bit wider (which is a good thing) but hotspot is awful, lots of rings, artifacts and it's not exactly round.... Older EC2 is also throwier, not by much but noticeable side by side. I'm fairly disappointed.


----------



## skelton660 (Dec 15, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> I just got my EC21. And let's say - *skelton660*, you were lucky. Mine shows that my 18650 cell has 9,1V... 5 additional flashes, five! Even though that on paper it's barely bigger than EC2, it feels noticeably bulkier (anodization is better though). Spill is a little bit wider (which is a good thing) but hotspot is awful, lots of rings and artifacts. Older EC2 is also throwier, not by much but noticeable side by side. I'm fairly disappointed...


Sounds like there is definitely a glitch somewhere.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## skelton660 (Dec 15, 2014)

I like the light, I just think there's definitely a glitch somewhere.


----------



## regulator (Dec 15, 2014)

Phantom23 that sucks. Mine works correctly and the beam is very good. Sounds like you got a bad one. The white beam is very smooth without artifacts even considering the red LED is there. It has a very nice profile that throws well. Now the red beam is another story. It has many artifacts but it doesn't bother me for its dark use. 

I really like the red light option for dark adapted vision even better than very low output white lights. I was surprised at how useful red is and how much I like it. I originally thought it would be more of a gimmick.

The anodizing is very nice - a matt-black that appears well done and durable. I had a previous Nitecore that had poor natural HAIII that chipped very easily. This one appears to be much better.


----------



## gunga (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone know if these are moddable?


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Vinh modded a couple of them and he said that it can't handle much more current than stock.


----------



## incd (Dec 20, 2014)

I am using XTAR 2600, and when shake it, there is a rattle. 

How about your, is there also a battery rattle?


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mine rattles only when I'm shaking it really hard.


----------



## gunga (Dec 20, 2014)

everyone happy? Any comparison to Zebralight SC62w/d/c?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## incd (Dec 20, 2014)

Test with old solarforce 2400mAH, even with gently shake, it will rattles badly.

This one need a longger and thicker battery to make no rattles, but unfortunally, this type of battery dosn't fit in my other compact light, so i have to supply different battrery for each light. Not so good for me.


----------



## pepekraft (Dec 21, 2014)

gunga said:


> everyone happy? Any comparison to Zebralight SC62w/d/c?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



I really want to like mine. In so many ways it's awesome: easy access to low and high from off, beautiful beam, 5 really well spaced modes, that extra red light, voltage readout.. it's amazing. I just don't like the UI. the "intuitive two-button interface" isn't very intuitive, at least not for me.

I think it's just me getting old or being picky. Some people really don't like Zebra UI; I love it. different strokes and all that.

For example, if I short-cut to turbo by long-pressing the mode button, my brain wants to turn the light back off by pressing the same button again but in reality the light cycles to the next mode - 1 lumen. More than once I've set it down thinking it was off, only to come back later and find it in 1-lumen mode.

I hope I can come to like it, because I've been drooling over the EA41 and as far as I can tell it's the same UI. 

oh, regarding batteries - I've got an Olight 3400 mAh in there and it fits perfectly.


----------



## shilent (Dec 21, 2014)

skelton660 said:


> *Problem with new EC21*
> 
> When I screw the endcap on, the red light, instead of flashing say 3 times, then a pause, then say 9, flashes *4* times then say *8 *or *9*. I can get it to do it over and over and over and over. I just checked again, I turned the light on (it previously showed 4 flashes), it then flashed 4 times, paused, then 9 times.



I'm having the same problem. Mine flashes 4 times whether the battery is 3.x or 4.x volts.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 21, 2014)

gunga said:


> everyone happy? Any comparison to Zebralight SC62w/d/c?


I'm not very happy because apart from defective voltage meter, mine also has very ugly beam and rubbish switch. I'm waiting for seller's response.

It's quite a different light then Zebras, it has different UI and beam profile.


----------



## regulator (Dec 21, 2014)

No rattles with an unbranded Panasonic 3400 cell. I like the UI a lot. I like the 20 lumen level for general use and the fact I can turn the light on at this level without having to "cycle" levels to get there. The 100 lumen level is also very nice with long battery life.

Mine has a great beam (white) with a perfectly centered emitter. My voltage readout looks to be working correctly with 18650 cell. I get 4 flashes followed by a single - which agrees with a volt meter. I really like the light and am glad mine seems to be fine.


----------



## incd (Dec 21, 2014)

Still waiting for Olight 3400, let see if it is still rattles.

Actually, mine works well, volt meter is ok, beam profile, although not perfect, but is ok too, but i always felt, when holding in my hand, compared to C20C, it felt cheap.

EC21 is better internally (modes distribution, volt meter, better throw), C20C is better externally (build quality, clip), combination between two would be nice


----------



## skelton660 (Dec 22, 2014)

Short video of my EC21's voltage meter showing 4.9 volts:


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Dec 22, 2014)

Will Nitecore make a rainbow light. You know one that will throw a rainbow at night ? That would be cool. Back on topic, this is one nice light. Adding it to the list :thumbup: thank you for sharing.


----------



## skelton660 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sent mine back for replacement, hopefully I just got one that had some sort of glitch in it??


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 24, 2014)

I noticed one thing. My EC21 doesn't simply add 5 blinks, voltage meter is just stuck. I tried different 18650 cells, today I did the same thing with CR123 cells and the result was the same: 9+1 blinks.


----------



## skelton660 (Dec 24, 2014)

I would send it back.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 24, 2014)

I will but the seller needs to agree for that. Now they want me to make a picture showing the problem which seemsquite tricky (and it's Christmas). I think I'll just make another video.


----------



## skelton660 (Dec 24, 2014)

I got mine from IS and contacted Craig, who took care of me. I have bought quite a few lights from them, an MMU-X3 tonight actually, and have been happy with this one exception.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 25, 2014)

I got mine from Banggood, that was the cheapest way, I live in EU so US dealers are not an option for me (expensive shipping + customs taxes). BG turned out to be Nitecore's authorized dealer so there shouldn't be any problems.

Another vid, this time with two different power sources (18650 and 2xCR123):


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 25, 2014)

Just so you guys know. There is a coupon to get this light for $38.00 delivered from banggood
Don't know if I can share. But it's from another forum. But wanted to share the savings with everyone.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 26, 2014)

BG offered me a 10% refund "as return the flashlight will casue too much time and money" and the rest of the flashlight is still working...


----------



## incd (Dec 27, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> BG offered me a 10% refund "as return the flashlight will casue too much time and money" and the rest of the flashlight is still working...



That's suck. Have you try to clean battery contact on head tube & tail cap?


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 27, 2014)

There are no contact issues, everything else works fine. I'd also like to replace it because I got the one with ugly beam and awful switch.


----------



## jimahi (Dec 28, 2014)

Does anyone have an EC21 where the battery meter indicates the proper voltage below 4.0v? (for example 3.8v = 3 blinks, pause, 8 blinks). Or do they all have a bug where they blink at least 4 times for the first digit?


----------



## regulator (Dec 28, 2014)

I just did a test with some 18650 batteries at various states of charge:

1) A fully charged battery at 4.21 volts gave 4 blinks and then 2 blinks.
2) A low charged battery with 3.65 volts gave 3 blinks and then 6 blinks.
3). A pretty dead battery with 2.64 volts only blinked 3 times. It appears the EC21 can only display/read down to 3 volts. A cell at this low a voltage is pretty dead.

I may try some CR123's later. I don't put much faith in internal battery displays but is nice to see the EC21's level indicator is doing what it is supposed to - at least on mine. I purchased mine from IS which I have had good experience with.

Aditional measurements:

50 mA - 20 lumen
200 mA - 100 lumen. * This level is pretty impressive for the amount of light and runtime that is being put out from this tiny flashlight. Should get 15 or more hours on a quality 3400 mA 18650 cell which to me is fantastic.
510 mA - 210 lumen
1.25 A - 460 lumen

I really like this light. The red is sooo useful in very dark situations and I appreciate having it more than I ever thought I would. I like the UI very much. I am very happy with this light.


----------



## Sadsack (Dec 28, 2014)

Mine gives proper voltage indication except at 3.9 volts. There it reads 4.9 but when drops to 3.8 and below it gives proper reading again.Don't know about readings under 3.5 though as I didn't run battery below that. I'm really liking this light. Mine has a great beam profile and seems to have really good runtime.


----------



## incd (Dec 28, 2014)

Mine, might get correct reading at 4.2, 4,1, 4.0, and 3.6.

I found that 100 lumens is enough for me as a candle light :twothumbs


----------



## jimahi (Dec 28, 2014)

After a little more testing, I can confirm similar results to what Sadsack saw. The EC21 appears to have a bug at 3.9v (incorrectly flashes 4 times, pause, then 9 times). It does show the correct voltage at 4.2, 4.1, 4.0, 3.8, 3.7, 3.6, and 3.5. I didn't test it below 3.5. 
Regulator - Did you happen to test yours at 3.9v? Does yours actually indicate 3.9v correctly? I also got mine from IS, so I'd be surprised if they don't all have the same 3.9v bug.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 29, 2014)

BG suprised me. They told me to return the light, more - they're going to refund shipping cost.


----------



## Octavian (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi all, I just ordered EC21, finally is available also in East of Europe, in Romania to be more precise  
The price is little more higher here (aprx 55 Euro) free hipping (24-48hours) .
I looked for the EC2 but is not available any more to our sellers, hope EC21 to be a positive upgrade to EC2.
I have the EC1 and liked a lot. 

I ordered also the new EA11  , is hard to imagine how will provide 900 lumens to a sigle 14500 cell...hope that Xtar 14500 800 mAh cell will do the job...or we try some IMR 14500


----------



## regulator (Dec 29, 2014)

Regulator - Did you happen to test yours at 3.9v? Does yours actually indicate 3.9v correctly? I also got mine from IS, so I'd be surprised if they don't all have the same 3.9v bug.[/QUOTE]

I did not run the cell to 3.9 to test. I will when I get a chance. That is weird if this is a common bug. It won't really bother me if it does exist since I would only be looking to see when the cell is low for recharge purposes. But if true, it seems to be consistent - in which case the voltage is known to really be 3.9 volts and not 4.9.


----------



## skelton660 (Dec 29, 2014)

Didn't someone post a video where his consistently showed over 9 volts??


----------



## incd (Jan 2, 2015)

Can anyone here confirm if this battery, Xtar 3.6V, 2900mAH, works for this light?


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 2, 2015)

Basically every button top 18650 cell will work in EC21.


----------



## Richard_L (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello all,

first post here and I'm afraid that I'm the bearer of bad news.

I purchased an EC21 a few days ago and can confirm that I've got a bug in the flashing voltage readout too. It's not phantom23's version of the bug with the readout stuck at 9.1V but it's skelton660's bug with the erroneous 4.9V readout... and more!

I've got a variable power supply and a multimeter so I did some investigating this evening, unscrewed the battery tube from the head of the light and experimented with applying various voltages to the head.

This is what I found:


*Applied Voltage (multimeter reading)**Voltage Readout (red flashes)*3.63.63.73.73.83.83.9*--> 4.9 <--*4.04.04.14.1......4.84.84.9*--> 5.9 <--*5.05.0......5.85.85.9*--> 6.9 <--*6.06.0


So when the value of the tenth of the applied voltage is a 9, the unit of the voltage readout is erroneously increased by +1 right the way through the range of voltages covered by 1x 18650 or 2x CR123s.

Hmm... definately a bug there!

Other observations - not bugs but rather system limitations, I think;
3.0V is the lowest voltage the light will measure. If your cell drops down to 2.9V, 2.8V or lower, you'll still get 3 flashes.
Accuracy tails off toward 6V, Under reading by 0.1V-0.2V. (I think it was under, not over, too late to go upstairs and check again now).

I will post a video tomorrow evening if anyone wants proof.

Richard


----------



## incd (Jan 15, 2015)

It is ok for me as long as it gives correct reading around 3.6 - 3.8.


----------



## Sadsack (Jan 15, 2015)

incd said:


> It is ok for me as long as it gives correct reading around 3.6 - 3.8.



I agree. I usually don't let my batteries get below 3.6 either so I that's the critical range for me however it's nice to know it's accurate
down to 3.0 v.


----------



## Sadsack (Jan 15, 2015)

Richard_L said:


> Hello all,
> 
> first post here and I'm afraid that I'm the bearer of bad news.
> 
> ...


:welcome:


----------



## skelton660 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sent mine back for a refund. Was thinking about the new EC11, but figure it will have the same glitch. It's a shame, because I really use the battery meter.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 16, 2015)

removed


----------



## ryukin2000 (Jan 16, 2015)

My 2 cents on this light. Been using my EC21 for a couple weeks now. have not run into the readout problem yet but that's because I haven't run it low enough. This is my second Nitecore light. The first one being the HC50 which is my favorite headlamp that I have. I’m not sure if others are experiencing this but my light turns on max mode when I had it set to the lowest mode. I even test it to make sure it comes on in moon mode which it does. But randomly comes on max. kind of annoying but I guess I just have to use the shortcut to moon mode from now on to avoid that. have an EA41 2015 on the way. Hopefully it wont have any problems. So far I am appreciating my fenix lights more and more.


----------



## Toom (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi 
My EC21 has the same power-indicator bug. It Blinks 4+8 times at 3.9 Volt.

-- 
Tom


----------



## Toom (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi

The British distributor told me that Nitecore are aware of the power indicator bug, and that the manufacture have fixed it. The EC21 are now being produced without the bug.


-- 
Tom


----------



## t-soung (Jan 22, 2015)

It's *not a bug*, it's a *feature of the first series!*​


----------



## danielrhall (Jan 22, 2015)

"These go to 11"


----------



## Richard_L (Jan 25, 2015)

I've decided to keep mine for now despite the voltage reading bug as I know what the bug does and how to compensate for it. It's under warranty for the next few years anyway, should it eventually annoy me.

As a general progress update - i've been carrying the light in my pocket for a fortnight now. It's really comfortable to carry and hold and I love the user interface. I've only accidentally turned it on in my pocket twice and the only damage to the surface finish so far is a scrape to the knurled area where the pocket clip has rubbed.

Good to know that Nitecore are aware of the problem and have acted to modify future production of the light too.


----------



## revolvergeek (Mar 23, 2015)

Well I bought one and loved it initially, but I am sad to report that it seems to have died on me. I used to lockout function one day before putting it in my bag and it has never turned back on. I have tried different batteries, rechargeables vs. primaries, etc, but it just won't do anything at all.


----------



## 5CardBLAZE (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: *button TOPS* Nitecore EC21*



incd said:


> Just received the light.
> EC21
> + red light with battery meter
> + nice beam profile with XP G
> ...



Thank you for saying "Nipple" for us.:bow:
Too many times I see `button top` 18650 cells referenced, when the author's meaning actually intended -real world- `raised nipple top` style tops.

I guess broadly speaking, there are three types of caps/tops to these 18650 cells ...

1.) Nipple top:- a raised *small* diameter metel cap for making positive electrical connection, which pops _well above_ the surrounding plastic insulating jacket. {Mostly [erroneously] quoted as button top}

2.) Flat top:- a [kinda] sunken-in *V-wide* diameter metal cap for making improved [...], which is ever so slightly _below_ the height of surrounding [...]. { [Most-] always quoted correctly as flat top}


3.) Button top:- a [somewhat] raised *large* diameter metal cap for making improved [...], which is noticably _above_ the height of surrounding [...]. { [Correctly] quoted as wide button top}:twothumbs


Does this clarify for us readers:thinking:
Will this change authors' habits who'll now write down ``NIPPLE TOP`` where they previously wrote down ``Button TOP`` 

....maybe....


----------



## zs&tas (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *button TOPS* Nitecore EC21*

Can anyone stand 20m from a camera night time with red flashing off centre please ! Im looking for specific requirements on a flashing red small light .


----------

